# Difference between balls and guts



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

There is a medical distinction between Guts and Balls.

We've all heard about people having Guts or Balls. But do you really know the difference between them?

In an effort to keep you informed, here are the definitions:

*Guts* - Is arriving home late after a night out with the guys, being met by your wife with a broom, and having the Guts to ask: 'Are you still cleaning, or are you flying somewhere?'

*Balls* - Is coming home late after a night out with the guys, smelling of perfume and beer, lipstick on your collar, slapping your wife on the ass and having the Balls to say: ' You're next, Chubby.'


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Sarah Platts said:


> There is a medical distinction between Guts and Balls.
> 
> We've all heard about people having Guts or Balls. But do you really know the difference between them?
> 
> ...


 in my marriage i've got zero response to the hour at which my husband returns from a Guy's nite out BUT, if i am raising a broom to him, it'd be to test his level of stick defense aptitude, which would require GUTS for him to meet with anything other than placation.
also, if he were to come home reeking of a rival's lacquer, BALLS would be all he walks with after i'm done litigating. needless to say, he likes hard to handle bitches, or we wouldn't still be married, no?


----------



## james mackey (Mar 28, 2009)

Catherine Gervin said:


> in my marriage i've got zero response to the hour at which my husband returns from a Guy's nite out BUT, if i am raising a broom to him, it'd be to test his level of stick defense aptitude, which would require GUTS for him to meet with anything other than placation.
> also, if he were to come home reeking of a rival's lacquer, BALLS would be all he walks with after i'm done litigating. needless to say, he likes hard to handle bitches, or we wouldn't still be married, no?


....and that is the first post!


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Catherine Gervin said:


> in my marriage i've got zero response to the hour at which my husband returns from a Guy's nite out BUT, if i am raising a broom to him, it'd be to test his level of stick defense aptitude, which would require GUTS for him to meet with anything other than placation.
> also, if he were to come home reeking of a rival's lacquer, BALLS would be all he walks with after i'm done litigating. needless to say, he likes hard to handle bitches, or we wouldn't still be married, no?


 
I'm not sure I would say the stick test is Guts. If pulling from the forum then it would be a test of nerve strength and drive. And the litigation doesn't take Balls...... more like deep pockets or a cash wad.

I hesitate to comment on the rest but, clearly, it works for you and the hubby.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

also, in a mostly unrelated matter, HI! my name is Catherine Gervin, i am new to working dog forum, my family lives in Maine right now, but we're moving to Massachusetts in August--ahh, the caveat of being an Army wife--and i have a 6 month old GSD female named Ripley. because i am fairly well out of my depths regarding my ability to edit my profile it incorrectly states that i have no dog, but this is no longer so. YAAYYY to having a dog again! 
we have an eye towards Personal Protection training, but MUCH of that will depend upon how my pup matures, as she was with her breeder until 4 1/2 months and saw very little of the world before we took her home. also, she was the biggest of the litter, but was far from the most outgoing/confident and we are going about our progress slowly. she has outstanding parents and a really fantastic guy for a breeder and i am hoping her sweet disposition will bloom to include some appropriately bold/ferocious material to complement all her ball drive. until that day, she is absolutely beautiful and doing very well with her obedience training. still, i anxiously read advice which says to wait and see, that it's too soon to consider her a hopeless case, a washout, etc. and keep steadily moving forwards with the basics. i am fully committed no matter how she turns out because my 4 year old daughter loves her more than life itself and i would never consider giving her to another home...we would do agility or herding instead, i guess. anyhow thanx for this outstanding forum and for the limitless information/help it provides!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

In case#2 he wouldn't have any balls soon :mrgreen:, in #1 i'll fly away to bewitch him :-\"


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

I'd have to go with Case #1 and Case #2 becoming intertwined? 

His balls would be lodged firmly in his guts 8-[


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Sarah Platts said:


> I'm not sure I would say the stick test is Guts. If pulling from the forum then it would be a test of nerve strength and drive. And the litigation doesn't take Balls...... more like deep pockets or a cash wad.
> 
> I hesitate to comment on the rest but, clearly, it works for you and the hubby.


by stick defense i mean jiu jitsu, not dog sports, and i mean BALLS as in a remainder, not a requirement for practice of the law


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Catherine, please don't forget your required intro here:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/

You could paste some of post #5 from here into it.


Thank you!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Case # 2 isn't "balls", it's a death wish.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

_you gals ain't got no sense of humor_...


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> _you gals ain't got no sense of humor_...


I couldn't stop laughing over the Lorena Bobbitt solution. Poetic justice came to mind. =D>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o Mean, EVIL wimmins!! :lol: :lol: 
Just a few weeks shy of my 46th anniversary I'm just glad I've got one STILL worth coming home early to. :wink:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> :-o Mean, EVIL wimmins!! :lol: :lol:
> Just a few weeks shy of my 46th anniversary I'm just glad I've got one STILL worth coming home early to. :wink:


That's because you haven't pulled Case #1 or Case #2.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

No mam! Don't plan on it either.
When we first got married I made a joke about coming home late and drunk. She just mumbled something about pinking shears and how I had to go to sleep sometime. 8-[ :lol: :wink:


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

See, I think that's hilarious! Haven't thought about pinking shears in a long time. But seriously, late & drunk aint so bad as long as you aren't dumb enough to attempt to drive. 

T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I thought about how difficult it would be to sew up all those raggedy edges. :-o8-[
Only drove drunk once after I got married...and she was with me. Told me to watch my speed so I tried to put my nose on the speedometer......and wound up in a corn field. 
Ida never thunk how much corn could be cut with a 65 Impala.  Never again!:lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> _you gals ain't got no sense of humor_...


Oh no?

If its got tyres or testicles, you have problems.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Oh no?
> 
> If its got tyres or testicles, you have problems.


I just keep in mind that if it has testosterone, you have problems......


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> Ida never thunk how much corn could be cut with a 65 Impala. Never again!


and how much corn is that? were you able to get back out or did you have to leave the car there. Bet you didn't drive by that field for a long time to avoid one very angry farmer.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

"You're next.." is damn funny

Great post Sarah :lol:


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Oh no?
> 
> If its got tyres or testicles, you have problems.


I like my trucks and my men uncomplicated :-\" That said, I personally don't have to worry about this one because I married me a smart man with great self preservation instincts. 8)


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Lots of badass ladies...


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Lots of badass ladies...


 
I'm not sure if it's badass or we are just old enough to know what we like. I know when I first got married my husband and I had one rule for each other. His rule: I couldn't get fat. My rule? Told him that we could argue all we wanted but IF he ever hit me..... I'd shoot his ass.


----------



## Clarence Pierre (Jun 15, 2013)

That's one of the funniest things I have ever read!!!!


----------

